#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Sri Lanka & eCommerce

## Neo

What are the greatest challenges we face in Sri Lanka in terms of eCommerce?

----------


## Shamee

> What are the greatest challenges we face in Sri Lanka in terms of eCommerce?


Awesome topic to discuss. Lack of process and product efficiency is the major problem found in e-commerce while considering SriLanka. If you order for on colour, you may not get the item with that colour. Problems with dress size also occurs. While considering the process, sometimes it takes more time deliver the product. It creates customer dissatisfaction. The websites created for e-commerce may not updated properly. While one customer selects items and if the system is not updated properly, sometimes it will display the output as "out of stock". So customer may fed up with e-commerce. If someone maintain the systems for e-commerce properly, it would be more beneficial for the development of e-commerce in SriLanka.

----------


## Bhavya

> Awesome topic to discuss. Lack of process and product efficiency is the major problem found in e-commerce while considering SriLanka. If you order for on colour, you may not get the item with that colour. Problems with dress size also occurs. While considering the process, sometimes it takes more time deliver the product. It creates customer dissatisfaction. The websites created for e-commerce may not updated properly. While one customer selects items and if the system is not updated properly, sometimes it will display the output as "out of stock". So customer may fed up with e-commerce. If someone maintain the systems for e-commerce properly, it would be more beneficial for the development of e-commerce in SriLanka.


Totally agree with you inthuja, Do you have any ideas to solve these issues?

----------


## Arthifac

Before buy the items read there reviews and try orders.lk and youth selections.lk from facebook they have a good products and good service

----------

